# tiptronic woes?...please help me!



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

at first I thought it was either a boost leak or fuel delivery cutting in & out, but all those things have been checked & it is definitely a trans problem. If I am WOT & it gets to around 80mph & switches to 5th gear within a couple seconds it will downshift to 4th then shift back to 5th & repeat over & over

Well I have a 3-program GIAC ECU (stock, pump, & race) and when I am in the "pump/91-93 oct. program" under part throttle & WOT it seems like it's searching for gears & just starts downshifting & upshifting over & over. It doesn't do it in stock program & it does it less in "race/100oct. program"
SO I read that after a ECU swap & throttle adaption you should do the auto-trans adaption. But it didn't seem to be able to do it.
I am using a fully licensed Ross-Tech Release 409-1, is this function only for newer releases of the software?
Here is my car info as well:
2001 Allroad 2.7T w/tiptronic trans
TIA









Do I need a tip chip? Is it because I have 19's?
car in question in winter mode:


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

are you sure it is switching between 4th and 5th? How many miles are on it? It might be going in and out of torque convertor lock up. Are there any faults in trans? size of wheels should not make a differance.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

It's got 86K miles & it pretty much does it in all the gears except 1st & 2nd, eventually when it gets to 5th it will drop back down to 4th & redline then shift to 5th then back to 4th, ect...
I know it's shifting because it even does it in tip mode & I can see it changing gears on the dash. There are no codes or faults at all.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (b5in)*

i have a tip with 20's and the APR program, and i don't have that problem... don't think its your ECU.
from what i was told about the Torque Converter, it has an o-ring that is prone to failure in our cars.... and when it does you basically lose overdrive, or 5th. that might be the problem you're having? do you have any CELs?
I got a CEL before i started to experience that problem.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I check it almost every day with my vag-com to see if I have any faults & no CEL's, I almost wish for one just so I know what the hell to fix


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (b5in)*

maybe your tranny is slowly letting go? how long have you had the ECU program?


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_maybe your tranny is slowly letting go? how long have you had the ECU program?

maybe a month, but as soon as I went chipped it started doing it, but it doesn't do it in stock program & it does it less in the 100 octane program







I think it does it less in the 100 oct. program because it gets to the higher rpm faster so it skips the fumbling of the trans, it seems like the 4-5k rpm is the area where it starts hunting for a gears

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Ok if it doesn't do it at all in the stock program, I mean at all, everything is 100% normal, then obviously something is wrong with your other programing.
You might have to take it back (send the ECU back in) and have them re-do it. ??


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_Ok if it doesn't do it at all in the stock program, I mean at all, everything is 100% normal, then obviously something is wrong with your other programing.
You might have to take it back (send the ECU back in) and have them re-do it. ??

this is exactly what i was going to say.
sounds like the program didn't load properly. take it back to your local GIAC dealer and have them look at it. i'm guessing have them re-flash it back to stock, see if the problem continues. if not, then you KNOW it was the GIAC program. if it does continue, you'll know you have a tranny problem.
you can always have the GIAC guys re-flash your ECU with the GIAC program AFTER they put it back to stock too...


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_Ok if it doesn't do it at all in the stock program, I mean at all, everything is 100% normal, then obviously something is wrong with your other programing.
You might have to take it back (send the ECU back in) and have them re-do it. ??


this is exactly what I told the guy weeks ago but the kid won't listen, I have even ridden in the car an in chipped mode it shifts as if you were granny-driving it, it shifts at 4k under WOT so it never has a chance to wring out... as a matter of fact a friendship was lost over this BS.. I kid you not


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_Ok if it doesn't do it at all in the stock program, I mean at all, everything is 100% normal, then obviously something is wrong with your other programing.
You might have to take it back (send the ECU back in) and have them re-do it. ??

GIAC already said if there was anything wrong with the programming it wouldn't run at all or if it did it would run like shiiiiit, but I may have them re-flash it when I get a chance.
*BUTTTTTTTTT*, I installed my boost gauge today & something is wrong, the boost is all over the place. I also put in a ECS N75J valve to see if maybe my N75 valve is bad. Tomorrow I will try & get some videos of my boost and dash gauges & tell me what you guys think, I have to warn you the gauge isn't mounted yet, I am waiting on a spare left vent that will be it's permanent home, but for now it is "Rigged" to say the least, other than the mounting it is a clean install


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

no CEL either?


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_no CEL either?

None at all, not even a single fault stored


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

So drive it with the stock program. I would be going somewhere else for different programming. Probably next to impossible to get your money back from that place, but they should be willing to re-do the programming at least.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (b5in)*

you just need to have them re-do it man, seriously.
if they told you that it would either work or not run at all, they are already incorrect. information can get damaged or corrupted on the transfer into the car. it is very rare, but possible. i am curious as to why the GIAC dealer is so reluctant to re-flash your car?
at this point, given that & the sound of the service (or lack thereof) of said dealer, i'd be more willing to go to APR or someone else who would value my business. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
which shop is it that is your GIAC dealer that is doing/saying all this?


_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 10:50 AM 1-2-2009_


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

They are willing to re-flash it, they have always answered my questions & support, they are just far from me & it is a PITA to go there with all the Chicago traffic, but they have no problem doing it at all, but if it doesn't change anything I have to pay for the labor, which is no big deal, I just want to cover everything before I do that.


_Modified by b5in at 2:23 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

OK, I gotta get better ones, but here is a couple vids running the 93 oct. program...
This is WOT which stays over 4k rpm & shifts fine:

and this is on the highway cruising along @ 1/4 throttle in 5th gear & then I went half throttle for a little while & then watch it drop to 4th on it's own in tip mode @ 4k rpm & I kept trying to switch back to 5th but it wouldn't:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I can't say I know enough to give you an accurate answer, but it seems you need to get that trans adaption to work.
It's almost like the trans isn't sensing the proper throttle position. I would post these question and these videos in the B5 S4 or A6 forum, you might find someone who's had the same problem. Or send GIAC an email directly, maybe then can shed some light on the situation.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60 Carat* »_I can't say I know enough to give you an accurate answer, but it seems you need to get that trans adaption to work.
It's almost like the trans isn't sensing the proper throttle position. I would post these question and these videos in the B5 S4 or A6 forum, you might find someone who's had the same problem. Or send GIAC an email directly, maybe then can shed some light on the situation.

x2 or just try asking in the 2.7t engine forum, ask again in the transmission forum, etc.... 
good luck man. that is beyond me. still think the GIAC software has something to do with it though.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yeah I am gonna try & get out there for them to re-flash it asap so I can rule that out, hopefully that will fix it


----------



## mattsimis (Sep 19, 2005)

I have the exact problem (with E5 tuned Upsolute Remap) where it seems to hop between 3rd and 4th (although could be 4th at 5th) when accelerating on Motorway from 65 to 85MPH. 
It happened right after the remap due to the Torque limiter on the Tip Transmission (my transmission has about 10k miles on it at most). 
Ill be going in on Wednesday for a corrective map, here was their last response: 

_Quote »_
I think, I know this problem, it happens at Automatic gearboxes at some audis, which have a torque limiter in the gearbox. As soon to much torque comes, the torque is cutted back and the car shifts back. in this case we have to modify the software of the gearbox..or make a softer version. I would recommend to install a softer version. "


Thats from Upsolute in Germany. My remap is quite aggressive as its a high octane E5 version of their standard 300bhp Allroad map. Its a 2000 model with 150k miles on it, but new Trans and Turbos








Im surprised you have a GIAC problem, they should know well, arent they the ones selling the "Tip Chip"?

_Modified by mattsimis at 11:02 AM 1-12-2009_


_Modified by mattsimis at 4:03 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Now see that makes sense and they did say that when the torq. is increased it is "recommended" that I get the tip chip, I just wasn't sure if they were trying to make me spend more money, a lot of people were saying that it was a waste of money, but when I did some torq. maps the highest point was right where it would cut back, well I guess I better start saving another $500








thanks for the info


----------

